# similar trucks, same price, GAS vs PSD



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I already posted this in response to another thread, so I apologize if you've seen this already. I already got a food good responses but I figured this would get some more eyes on it maybe.

I've got a bit of a dilemma here. I WANT a diesel but I don't know if it is really worth it to me... here's an example.

2 trucks i'm looking at-

2006 F 250 6.0 diesel with 78,000 miles
2005 F 350 5.4 gas with 48,000 miles

Both are listed for $20,000 and are very similarly equipped. (tow command, FX4, clean looking trucks) The 350 has 4x4 on the floor, the 250 has it on the dash.

350 Gasser Pros -
higher GVW
lots less miles
more plow capacity due to lighter engine
No worries of 6.0 gremlins

250 Diesel Pros -
Sweet Diesel sound and Torque
More Towing Capacity
Better "gas" mileage
Newer (but higher miles sort of negates this)


So what's my choice? sure the diesel is nice but is it really worth buying a truck with 30,000 more miles to get a diesel of questionable reliability for slightly better gas mileage and the cool feeling you get from having a diesel? I know the diesels are supposed to run forever, but the rest of the truck still has 30,000 miles more wear than the other one. Sure the Diesel has more torque but I never really felt under powered in my tahoe towing my trailer and the gasser has about 50 more horsepower and 30 more pounds of torque (than my Tahoe), not a huge difference, but enough to make up for the difference in weight, at least.

Any opinions would be great, This isn't exactly a Gas vs. Diesel debate, I'm sold on the merits of Diesel, and it would be my first choice, but the question is really whether it is worth getting a truck with 30,000 extra miles just to have it.

-Jer


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i would go with the F350 gas engine.
while i swore i would never buy another gas truck again, if it ain't a 7.3, it ain't gonna be on my property. there are just too many problems with the 6.0 and 6.4 diesels for my tastes.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

tjctransport;766127 said:


> i would go with the F350 gas engine.
> while i swore i would never buy another gas truck again, if it ain't a 7.3, it ain't gonna be on my property. there are just too many problems with the 6.0 and 6.4 diesels for my tastes.


Thanks for the reply...

Do you have any experience with the 5.4 gas?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

5.4 is a great motor. I've got the 2 valve- I think yours is the 3 valve; more HP. What gears? 4:10 or 3:73?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Does it or did it have a plow? Check the ball joints.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with Fordfisherman, the 5.4 is a great motor. With the issues of the 6.0, it's almost a no brainer for alot of guys. The 5.4 is a very reliable engine with a great reputation. You won't be dissappointed, in my opinion.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

With it being an 06 I am not too worried about the 6.0 Just more of the fact its a F250 with less gvw. If your going to be towing it with and not loading its youll be fine and I would say go with the diesel.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would go with the diesel but thats just me... by 2006 most of the 6.0 issues were fixed!


----------



## F-350PSD (Sep 23, 2008)

PSD PSD PSD PSD! Diesel over gas anyday and everyday


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

F-350PSD;766233 said:


> PSD PSD PSD PSD! Diesel over gas anyday and everyday


Ditto


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I wanted diesel,too. Know the merits of them. I don't put that many miles on the pickup or tow that much to justify diesel. If one was to work the dogs**t out of a truck, I think diesel would be the way to go. Had 350 chevy 4 speed and went to 5.4 auto. WOW, I'm in tall cotton. I don't think there is that much difference on the truck miles to worry about it.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

So it looks like we're about even here, it seems everyone agrees that 5.4 is a good motor and the 2006 PSD is probably free of issues the earlier 6.0s were plagued with.

Given my preference i'd probably go with the Diesel, EXCEPT for the 2 issues that are really making me think twice, the extra miles on that truck, and the limited plow capacity on the front end.

The trailer I tow is an open car hauler, about 4500 lbs loaded up. (only about 1/2 the capacity of the 5.4 with 4.10 gears, or a little more than 1/3 of the 6.0 with the same gears) So really, as it stands I'm well within the capacity of the 5.4, even if it has 3.73s. I'm not sure which gears either truck has yet, I'm waiting for an answer.

If it were equal miles it probably wouldn't even be a question, but 30,000 is a lot of extra miles, about 3 years worth based on how much i'll probably use this thing. Regardless of how trouble free the engine is, that's a lot of extra wear on the axles, steering, transmission, body, brakes, etc. etc.

Think about that, especially the PSD fan boys, when you answer.

Thanks!

-Jer


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not sure what your doing for a plow. But this would be nice to have. Summer is coming so I bet you could a decent price. He is cutting everything now. If It was a Dodge set up I would consider it. But not worth loot to me since I would have to change to many parts

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/1058862711.html


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Before needing to decide on which truck will get the job done for you, get the VIN's and find someone at a Ford dealership who will run you the OASIS reports on both. This will give you insight into the warranty/repair history of both trucks.

One thing to consider with the 5.4, being a 3 valve engine, you will be faced with the challenge of needing to change the spark plugs. This unfortunately is not always an easy thing and can become rather expensive in the event a head needs to be pulled. Here's a copy of the latest TSB showing the issue. http://www.justanswer.com/uploads/jmcdo28/2009-01-02_155622_tsb08-07-06.pdf Visit any ford truck forum and see what others say about this.

And 3.73's with the 5.4 can make for an underpowered truck. Or at least that's my impression.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

a friend of mine is a ford motorsports dealer. all he has ever owner is ford, and will not even think of any other vehicle. in O6 he was looking for a stronger vehicle than his lightning .
even though i warned him against it, he bought a 6.0. 
it is pure stock, nothing at all has been modified on it except for larger tires. 
at 85k miles the HPOP went.last Friday,at 98k miles, the engine locked up. antifreeze in the oil and cylinders. 

it was towed out by ford yesterday afternoon. he is now driving a new V10 gas engine truck, and agrees with me now that never again for a diesel unless it is a 7.3, or a FORD engine.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

tjctransport;766469 said:


> a friend of mine is a ford motorsports dealer. all he has ever owner is ford, and will not even think of any other vehicle. in O6 he was looking for a stronger vehicle than his lightning .
> even though i warned him against it, he bought a 6.0.
> it is pure stock, nothing at all has been modified on it except for larger tires.
> at 85k miles the HPOP went.last Friday,at 98k miles, the engine locked up. antifreeze in the oil and cylinders.
> ...


yea but the 6.0 engine is covered by a 100k mile warranty that covers everything on the engine. same thing happened to a friend of mines excursion with 94k miles, they dropped a new engine in the truck, no questions asked. the engines might have some problems but ford knows and takes care of all of them no questions asked from what i have seen.


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

The difference comes down the road, when the gas engine is all used up and the diesel is just getting broke in properly.

The other difference is in low end torque. The diesel makes a ton more -- a TON more. For plowing, that seems (to me at least -- and I plow with a diesel) to make sense.

I plow at idle most of the time with the diesel. I have to wind up the gas motor to get the same effect.

Then, there is the mileage issue. The 5.4 is never going to keep up with the diesel. Trailering is another issue. I've trailered with both. Diesel ALL the way. In fact, add a Bully Dog controller, exhaust, intake, etc., and wake that baby up some.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I appreciate all the replies guys!

The only thing is that everyone is focusing only (or mostly) on the engines. but that's not the only part of a truck that wears out. Of the thousands I've spent on maintenance and repairs on the tahoe, I'd say 80% is not engine related. Now, granted, upgrading to a 3/4 or 1 ton will help with that but miles are miles, and in that respect it doesn't matter if it's a diesel, gas or if it's just coasting down hill, things are still spinning and shaking and bouncing. That's what concerns me most about that diesel, It's well on it's way to 100K while the gasser is only half way there.

-Jer


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

If anybody knows somebody that knows somebody, that could do one of these Oasis reports, here are the VINs, I only heard of the Oasis yesterday. I'm not a member of any of the ford forums yet and I hate to have post #1 be asking for something.


2005 F-350 GAS
VIN 1FTWX31525EC25645

2006 F-250 PSD
VIN 1FTSX21PX6EC26568

-Jer


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

GripTruk;766529 said:


> If anybody knows somebody that knows somebody, that could do one of these Oasis reports, here are the VINs, I only heard of the Oasis yesterday. I'm not a member of any of the ford forums yet and I hate to have post #1 be asking for something.
> 
> 2005 F-350 GAS
> VIN 1FTWX31525EC25645
> ...


i wouldnt worry about it, most of the guys are real cool on the ford forums, my first post was the oasis for my truck. just go to a ford dealer and theyll hook ya up. i got a carfax account so dont know if youve run them yet but they are both clean. 05 is a 1 owner from CT and the 06 is a 1 owner lease truck from MA also clean.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

glfredrick;766509 said:


> The other difference is in low end torque. The diesel makes a ton more -- a TON more. For plowing, that seems (to me at least -- and I plow with a diesel) to make sense.


this i can attest to. i dont know if you plow a lot of things with inclines but my 5.7 GMC would be hurtin goin uphill, id have to really work it to get it to push up some of the ramps i had to do goin up to some parking garages.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

metallihockey88;766553 said:


> i wouldnt worry about it, most of the guys are real cool on the ford forums, my first post was the oasis for my truck. just go to a ford dealer and theyll hook ya up. i got a carfax account so dont know if youve run them yet but they are both clean. 05 is a 1 owner from CT and the 06 is a 1 owner lease truck from MA also clean.


Thanks a lot, bud!

I owe you one! (or two!)

-Jer


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is one you might consider. Are teh 2 you are looking at have plows on them?

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/1061714637.html










Or this thing for 24500
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/1060148027.html


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks Big Dave!

I'm definitely staying away from the V10, I know that. The white one looks pretty nice but it's a little more than I'd like to spend, and it doesn't have the tow command unit, which is something I really want on my truck.

The plow I had on my Tahoe was actually on an F350 before I got it so I still have all the stuff to go right back on one if I do wind up getting it. I'd like a bigger blade, but that could always come later. The truck setup is the same at least.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not sure what the Tow command package is on the fords. But this truck is sweet and a decent price

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/1057572927.html










If this one has what you are looking for and you are interested. I can go take a peak at it for you and snap pictures. I live in Weymouth


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks again Dave, 

The Tow command ( I think that's what it's called) is the built in trailer brake from the factory. It is supposed to be very well integrated into the truck's brakes and goes way beyond what an aftermarket one can have, even the Prodigy that I've been using.

Can anyone tell me why that last truck (the black one) has those mirrors instead of what i'd like to call "the good ones" like the other 2 trucks have?
I come across with a truck that has those and I can't find anything consistent that seems to determine which trucks have which.

-Jer


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you want the big fold out ones with the directional and heated. You can easily replace install them. They are 400 on Ebay. You can also get the paintable ones

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2005-05-FORD-TRUCK-F350-TOWING-MIRRORS-PAIR-W-SIGNAL_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286Q2em20Q2el1116QQitemZ130278626380QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

That V10 crew cab belongs to a member of this board, bdavis.


----------



## Ladder15 (Feb 28, 2007)

+1 PSD
I've got one of the last 2003 7.3's and love it.
L15


----------



## F-350PSD (Sep 23, 2008)

Also remember if your planing on owning the truck for awhile the diesel is going to last much longer. Add that to the fact that it is a stronger truck and therefore it will make you more money quicker and that should be enough to make the decision clear.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I just got a 04 F250 with a 6.0L and it's great only thing I need to replace right now is the sway bar bushings cheap money.
I put a 8 FT FisherMM2 with a 4800LB front spring and 750LBS in the bed, it rides great I might put in X springs this year if needed but it only drops about 2 inches at the most when lifted.

The truck has 155K on it if you were up this way I could give you a ride in it still very tight.
I also have a 1999 F250 with a 7.3 with almost 300K and it still drives great but time for GlowPlugs soon.
Also the trannys in the newer Diesels are from what I heard very strong.

You said you had the mounts from a different F250 but remember the frame changed in 2003-2004


Get the oil burner


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

BigDave12768;766677 said:


> If you want the big fold out ones with the directional and heated. You can easily replace install them. They are 400 on Ebay. You can also get the paintable ones


I have them and they are awsome  so cool


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

daninline;766831 said:


> You said you had the mounts from a different F250 but remember the frame changed in 2003-2004


Hmmm. this is news to me. I knew there was an update but I didn't realize the frame might be different. I bought the plow in Jan 06, I don't think the truck was too old, but even if it was only 2 years old that's right on the edge. I guess I'll have to figure what part number the mount is.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I think the frames changed in 05, not 03-04.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, I got the OASIS reports from a very nice guy on Ford Truck Enthusiasts, I listed you as a referral Metallihockey...

From the time I joined the forum to the time I got the OASIS reports in my e-mail was literally 15 minutes. Incredible.

so, they both look clean as far as I can tell, and I also now know that BOTH TRUCKS have the* 3.73 Limited slip*

That doesn't bode well for the gasser, does it? That knocks the towing capacity down to 7100 pounds while the PSD's is 12,500

It may be time for a test drive!

-Jer


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, that would seal the deal for me...The 5.4 without 4:10s won't push or pull anything like the diesel.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

GripTruk;766961 said:


> Well, I got the OASIS reports from a very nice guy on Ford Truck Enthusiasts, I listed you as a referral Metallihockey...
> 
> From the time I joined the forum to the time I got the OASIS reports in my e-mail was literally 15 minutes. Incredible.
> 
> ...


yea, with the gasser havin the 373's your definately gonna wanna go diesel if your completely sold on gettin one of those 2 trucks or lookin for another one. the first thing i hear anyone say is a 5.4 without 410's is gonna make you sorry and thats basically what you hear from the people that buy the ones with 373's, wish i had the 410.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I notice on the OASIS that it says the EGR was replaced per TSB PO299 in 2007 and the turbo veins were cleaned due to sticking at the same time. done in response to Check Engine Light only.

Is this a good sign that this has been done or a bad sign that it had to be done?

-Jer


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would stick with the 3.73 rear end. Do you plan on towing all the time?. You live in Long Island New York. Your snow totals are not that high. The fuel you save in the long run will out weigh Pushing and pulling power that you use a few times a year


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

GripTruk;767145 said:


> I notice on the OASIS that it says the EGR was replaced per TSB PO299 in 2007 and the turbo veins were cleaned due to sticking at the same time. done in response to Check Engine Light only.
> 
> Is this a good sign that this has been done or a bad sign that it had to be done?
> 
> -Jer


http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/6liter/aux_braking/1of2.asp watch this guys videos either the first or second one explains how simple it is to install the ford brake controller if its not ordered stock, if that would make or break you buying. Watch his 6.0L section of videos, he explains everything that was a problem with them.

As for the turbo veins, he mentions on his site that they can get clogged from not activating, since the 6.0 has a variable geometry turbocharger, which means it has electronically activated veins, and they can get clogged from a combination of dirty fuel, and not being engaged often enough (meaning they wont open the viens unless you get on the throttle and spool the turbo up) so I would take that to mean the truck hasnt been driven very hard, but on the other hand, it could also mean that somebody didnt maintain the fuel system properly. I would recommend watching all of his 6.0 information videos, I learned alot watching them and I dont even own a powerstroke truck, but if I did decide to buy one I'd definitely know what to look out for now.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

BigDave12768;767329 said:


> I would stick with the 3.73 rear end. Do you plan on towing all the time?. You live in Long Island New York. Your snow totals are not that high. The fuel you save in the long run will out weigh Pushing and pulling power that you use a few times a year


To be clear Dave, are you referring to the Diesel?

This is not my primary vehicle, so even though I may not do it that often that is its primary use. As far as I know the diesel is only available with the 3.73.

-Jer


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I would go with the diesel. My buddy has a 250 with the 5.4 that I drove one day. Out of habit, I punched it going up this hill by my house. I ended up flooring it, and then laughing my ass off. With my truck, I just hit it a little. If I punch it, it really throws you back. With his truck I heard the "whhhhhhop" sound of the air intake with embarrassing acceleration. I was towing his skid steer on that same hill with my truck, and again out of habit i got on it and it broke the rear end loose.
Being an 06 it should be pretty well ironed out. A common problem on those were the egr coolers. My brother's is an 04 and he has had turbo issues twice. One of them was the veins not moving it, and it def was not from lack of spooling it or not getting on it. He beats that thing like a red headed step child. The second time they replaced the acuator that adjusts the veins because it was egged out.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was reffering to the 5.4. I have the 4.10 rear end. Dropped to 3.90 with tires. I just dont think its that big of difference and shouldnt be a deal breaker when buying the truck. 3.73 rear end push snow just fine. Keep in mind the extra weight of truck will help out plowing also


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

GripTruk;767455 said:


> To be clear Dave, are you referring to the Diesel?
> 
> This is not my primary vehicle, so even though I may not do it that often that is its primary use. As far as I know the diesel is only available with the 3.73.
> 
> -Jer


You can get the diesel with deeper gears. I have an 04' with the 6.0L and 4.10's, it also just turned 140k with out any problems I didn't create myself. There isn't even a question on which way to go IMO. Get the diesel. Motor will last longer than a 5.4. I don't even know why they offer the 5.4 in the superduties. The V-10 will get just about as good of mileage as the 5.4 empty. As soon as you put weight in the back or hook up a trailer the V-10 will get twice the mileage. I'm not trying to start a war here the 5.4L is a great motor. I have one in my Expedition. The small V-8's just work to hard in a big truck. I don't care if it is Ford, Chevy, or Dodge. All 3 have the same problem, the next bigger gas motor will get almost the same mileage as the small V-8 empty.

As far as the 6.0L being crap, most of the guys that have had problems with them is because they hopped them up. This motor left the factory at close to the max potential. Everyone got used to doing anything they wanted to the 7.3 and it didn't care. You could probably strap dynamite around a 7.3 set it off and it would want to fire right up and run. You won't regret going diesel. JMO

For the record I have owned the 4.9l inline six, 5.0l V-8, 5.4l V-8, 5.8l V-8, 6.0l Diesel, 6.8l V-10, 7.3l Diesel. Out of all of them I have liked my 6.0l diesel the best with the 7.3l diesel a close 2nd


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys, keep it coming!

I'm really worried about the gearing more for towing than plowing. I don't find that I need tons of power plowing if I work smart, especially, like somebody said, we don't get tons of snow here. I usually run out of traction rather than struggling to push.

When I'm towing a car hauler and then you throw in some long hills, or I want to pass a Semi... that's when I'm gonna want that torque.

-Jer


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

GripTruk;767651 said:


> Thanks guys, keep it coming!
> 
> I'm really worried about the gearing more for towing than plowing. I don't find that I need tons of power plowing if I work smart, especially, like somebody said, we don't get tons of snow here. I usually run out of traction rather than struggling to push.
> 
> ...


I used to pull my skidloader on my deck over trailer about 20k combined with my F-350 single wheel 7.3L PSD it had 3.73 rear gears, never had a problem. I do like my new dually with the 6.0l PSD and 4.10's better though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

We cant make up your mind for you but

The diesel is a no brainer IMO


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

sven_502;767399 said:


> http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/6liter/aux_braking/1of2.asp watch this guys videos either the first or second one explains how simple it is to install the ford brake controller if its not ordered stock, if that would make or break you buying. Watch his 6.0L section of videos, he explains everything that was a problem with them.
> .....................
> I would recommend watching all of his 6.0 information videos, I learned alot watching them and I dont even own a powerstroke truck, but if I did decide to buy one I'd definitely know what to look out for now.


Thanks for the Link Sven, there does seem to be tons of info on that site, I've watched a few videos already and you can certainly learn a lot... Seems like a great source.

Unfortunately, in his video he discusses installing an aftermarket brake controller, not the factory Tow Command controller. I will say it is a very easy install and that is reassuring should the need arise, but I really want to get a truck with the Tow Command, which apparently has a different master cylinder that has a fluid pressure sensor that actually tells how hard you are hitting the brakes, that's one thing that the aftermarket units can't do, they can only judge the rate of deceleration. It doesn't seem like an impossible retrofit, but it does involve purchasing and installing a new master cylinder, the electrical and flashing the computer.

I had the Prodigy controller on my Truck, and it is certainly a great unit but it still can't do what the integrated unit does.

-Jer


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think you are on the wrong track here. You should not be trying to find a 4.10 rear end. You should be trying to find a V10 or a 6.0. Here is a link you should find intersesting. For what you are saying you need in a truck the 5.4 is not in the equation

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/375493-f250-mpg.html


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is one. You save a few bucks. And its in the mileage you want. Nothing can replace cubic inches when it comes to low end torque. Not sure why you are affraid of the v10. But the 5.4 fuel mileage isnt really better

http://www.ifoundmycar.com/detail-2003-ford-f~350_super_duty-xlt-3788586.html

http://video.ebizautos.com/ebiz_autovideo.swf?aid=7725&iid=3788586

1999 V10...275hp around 400 ft lbs torque (2-valve)

2000-2004 V-10...310 hp @4250 rpm, 425 ft/lb torque @3250 rpm (2-valve)

2005 up V-10...362 hp @4750 rpm, 457 ft/lb torque @3250 rpm (3-valve)

In 2000-2004 the 2V V10 got "PI" head or Performance improved that bumped up power quite a bit especially above 3k rpm. The heads increase flow quite a bit. Late production 02'-04' V10 got extra threads in the spark plug hole.

2005 Up V10 got an Extra Valve per cylinder (3 valves instead of 2) and a varible volume intake manifold, more "Headerlike" exhaust manifolds and a freer flowing exhaust.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

BigDave12768;767825 said:


> I think you are on the wrong track here. You should not be trying to find a 4.10 rear end. You should be trying to find a V10 or a 6.0. Here is a link you should find intersesting. For what you are saying you need in a truck the 5.4 is not in the equation
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/375493-f250-mpg.html


Thanks Dave, I agree, I think you have misunderstood me, (which is understandable with all these posts flying around) I was saying that 5.4 with 3.73 was probably a deal breaker so I was leaning towards the 6.0 again, even with the higer miles.I think the 6.0 with the 3.73 is fine, which according to http://www.clubfte.com/users/monsta/TrailertowingV2.htm can tow 12,500

I'm not sure why I have an aversion to the V10 but I do for some reason. That is a nice truck though, (wish it was a little closer so i could swing by) and I appreciate all the help!

-Jer


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

BigDave12768;767825 said:


> I think you are on the wrong track here. You should not be trying to find a 4.10 rear end. You should be trying to find a V10 or a 6.0. Here is a link you should find intersesting. For what you are saying you need in a truck the 5.4 is not in the equation
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/375493-f250-mpg.html


Agreed, you would not need the 4.10 gears with the better motors. It helps the weak motors compensate for the lack of torque. You would not need that gearing with a 6.0 diesel.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok here is one on long island. I honestly think you are afraid of V10 becuase of fuel mileage. But since the 5.4 gets such poor fuel mileage (All of them do. Dodge Chevy,Toyota) The V10 is close to the same mileage. Also I think you can only get the V10 in 4.10 or 4.30 rear end. I have driven my boss's truck a few times. He has the 5.4 and I am just not impressed with the power on the highway. I would think even with 4.10 the power wouldnt be all that impressive on the highway. I have also driven many of the v10 vans which get run 12 hours a day on a non stop shuttle. That fly on the highway. My boss had a v10 van that had 323k on it. The driver rolled it over or he would still be running it. He just replaced a 2 of them at 275k. Interior and body were falling apart. Motor was still running good. Becuase you wont be putting many miles on your truck. And the 6.0 can be problematic at times. And very expensive to fix. If I was a Ford guy and only need truck on limited basis. I would buy that v10 over the PSD. Not sure where the old vans went. I will look in other yard and take a video of mileage and it starting right up. Go test drive a v10

Look at this 13k!!! low miles. That would kep 5k in your pocket. And what year did you plow come off of. I think 05-07 are differnt push plates
http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/1039825317.html


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

GripTruk;767962 said:


> Thanks Dave, I agree, I think you have misunderstood me, (which is understandable with all these posts flying around) I was saying that 5.4 with 3.73 was probably a deal breaker so I was leaning towards the 6.0 again, even with the higer miles.I think the 6.0 with the 3.73 is fine, which according to http://www.clubfte.com/users/monsta/TrailertowingV2.htm can tow 12,500
> 
> I'm not sure why I have an aversion to the V10 but I do for some reason. That is a nice truck though, (wish it was a little closer so i could swing by) and I appreciate all the help!
> 
> -Jer


Not sure about NY but MA has the lemon law. The dealer has to warranty the truck for 30 days


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

BigDave12768;768057 said:


> Ok here is one on long island.
> Go test drive a v10
> 
> Look at this 13k!!! low miles. That would kep 5k in your pocket. And what year did you plow come off of. I think 05-07 are differnt push plates
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/1039825317.html


Well, you have certainly inspired faith in the V-10
I emailed the guy so maybe I'll take it for a spin. It is a significant amount of money less, so it's certainly intriguing.

Any idea how the v-10 compares to the diesels as far as mileage?

-Jer


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

GripTruk;768087 said:


> Well, you have certainly inspired faith in the V-10
> I emailed the guy so maybe I'll take it for a spin. It is a significant amount of money less, so it's certainly intriguing.
> 
> Any idea how the v-10 compares to the diesels as far as mileage?
> ...


V10 gets 12 over all and like 8-9 towing
PSD gets 17 and 12 towing depending how heavy

I know this far from you. But it looks to be a good deal. Throw the wife and kids in the car and tell them you are going to see the Foliage in New England. make she wont pick up ont he fact that its winter.

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/1064854962.html


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

BigDave12768;768093 said:


> V10 gets 12 over all and like 8-9 towing
> PSD gets 17 and 12 towing depending how heavy
> 
> I know this far from you. But it looks to be a good deal. Throw the wife and kids in the car and tell them you are going to see the Foliage in New England. make she wont pick up ont he fact that its winter.
> ...


I just noticed this too. Makes the deal even sweeter for you

JUST REDUCED! 1 ton, 6.0 TurboDiesel, 4 Wheel Drive, PLOW package. Better $ can be worked if we keep plow.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I just noticed it was an XL. Not sure how important options are to you. I know you want the heated mirrors


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

BigDave12768;768103 said:


> I just noticed it was an XL. Not sure how important options are to you. I know you want the heated mirrors


You're more bored than ME today, aren't you! hahaha

Those look like the 7 lug wheels on that truck, am I right?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am looking for an older truck as a 2nd for next season. So I search plow in the New England Area and just passing on info. But Yeah i am bored. But this is what I plannin on buying soon. Maybe not this one. But I am looking for a 4 car carrier


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

GripTruk;768108 said:


> You're more bored than ME today, aren't you! hahaha
> 
> Those look like the 7 lug wheels on that truck, am I right?


I dont know Ford rims at all


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

BigDave12768;768110 said:


> I am looking for an older truck as a 2nd for next season. So I search plow in the New England Area and just passing on info. But Yeah i am bored. But this is what I plannin on buying soon. Maybe not this one. But I am looking for a 4 car carrier


now THAT'S A roof rack!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

That truck is a repo. I was told I could be financed on it. I didnt even tell him my name or money down. He wants 70k for it. The credit freeze maybe on. But if you want to buy a truck off a bank they are willing to work with anyone. I looked at 2004 and they were telling me I need all sorts of stuff to get a loan. Even with 10k down on a 40k truck  So I may end up with a newer one and a larger payment. But I dont plan on aking a move till July. Unless I find one I can steal


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

GripTruk;768108 said:


> You're more bored than ME today, aren't you! hahaha
> 
> Those look like the 7 lug wheels on that truck, am I right?





BigDave12768;768114 said:


> I dont know Ford rims at all


All 3/4 ton and 1 ton are 8 lug. I believe the only seven lug was the 97-98' F-250 light duty. Basically looks exactly like the F-150 of the time. Different axles and springs, same truck.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

ducatirider944;768127 said:


> All 3/4 ton and 1 ton are 8 lug. I believe the only seven lug was the 97-98' F-250 light duty. Basically looks exactly like the F-150 of the time. Different axles and springs, same truck.


Nope, count 'em!
found a different angle of the truck on the dealer site...

http://admcars4u.com/upload/12_c3052_3.JPG

click on it, picture's way too big to put in the post


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

GripTruk;768131 said:


> Nope, count 'em!
> found a different angle of the truck on the dealer site...
> 
> http://admcars4u.com/upload/12_c3052_3.JPG
> ...


Yep, you got me. I don't have a clue. Why don't ya call them and have them pop off the hubcaps, have them send you a picture of the rim and count lug nuts then? :waving:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweetpete;766153 said:


> I agree with Fordfisherman, the 5.4 is a great motor. With the issues of the 6.0, it's almost a no brainer for alot of guys. The 5.4 is a very reliable engine with a great reputation. You won't be dissappointed, in my opinion.


Yeah I like my 5.4. Plenty of power and torque for plowing.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

ducatirider944;768151 said:


> Yep, you got me. I don't have a clue. Why don't ya call them and have them pop off the hubcaps, have them send you a picture of the rim and count lug nuts then? :waving:


Those are just hubcaps.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sparky8370;768857 said:


> Those are just hubcaps.


Are you asking a question or making a statement?


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Making a statement. The 97, I believe, 250 really did only have 7 lugs. But those are hubcaps.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sparky8370;768911 said:


> Making a statement. The 97, I believe, 250 really did only have 7 lugs. But those are hubcaps.


The LD F250 was the only one with 7 if IRCC


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.midwayautomotive.com/ou/abington/console.do?page=p_preowned


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

So I test drove the 2006 F-250 6.0 and it was pretty nice. not a scratch on it.
After watching ALL the videos on powerstrokehelp.com I'm really starting to think I should have an experienced powerstroke mechanic take a look at the truck to make sure I'm not missing something that might be wrong.

So, the question is does anyone know a mechanic in the area that is familiar with the 6.0 and would know what to look for? The truck is *North East of Hartford, CT off 84*, I think around exit 37.
I'd love to have a guy like Bill from powerstrokehelp take a look at the truck because he knows EXACTLY what to look for, where someone who's just a diesel mechanic may not be privy to the special concerns of a 6.0.

-Jer


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

GripTruk;769136 said:


> So I test drove the 2006 F-250 6.0 and it was pretty nice. not a scratch on it.
> After watching ALL the videos on powerstrokehelp.com I'm really starting to think I should have an experienced powerstroke mechanic take a look at the truck to make sure I'm not missing something that might be wrong.
> 
> So, the question is does anyone know a mechanic in the area that is familiar with the 6.0 and would know what to look for? The truck is *North East of Hartford, CT off 84*, I think around exit 37.
> ...


Look in the phone book under trucks, look for a Diesel shop. Most big diesel guys know what to look for and having it checked out will be well worth the $150. I think that is a good choice for you if it checks out. You will like it, I love how hard mine is willing to work. JMO


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Well Guys, I appreciate all the support and help and comments, I've learned a lot from this and from powerstrokehelp.com.

This brings me to my bad news (at least I'm sure most of you will see it that way)

I just put a deposit down on an '09 2500HD,
yes, there's no F at the beginning of that and there's an extra 0 and an HD at the end.
that's right, it's a chevy. I'm sorry to disappoint but the deal is just too good to pass up. No, it's not a diesel but it is a hell of a nice truck and really is only about $7,000 more than what I would have spent on a truck with at least 50,000 miles on it.
I'm getting $7,500 in rebates on this truck and it has a full warranty.

Maybe my next truck will have 6.4 liter PSD, but for now this seems like the best way to go.

Again, thanks for all your help guys, and sorry I'm not joining the club just yet.

-Jer


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You should be very happy with your new truck. The 6.0l gas engine should give you good gas mileage while not towing and fair mileage while towing. A new truck with full warrantee has to be your best decision.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would say that it was a good decision even though you bought a Chevy. Only 7k more and it is new with no miles. I have a feeling you will be able to sell it for more than you bought it in 3 yrs when you have 50k on it. Once the market straightens out, it will be like you used the truck for next to nothing. The Duramax and Allison is a good combo. Congrats on the new truck.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

ducatirider944;770308 said:


> I would say that it was a good decision even though you bought a Chevy. Only 7k more and it is new with no miles. I have a feeling you will be able to sell it for more than you bought it in 3 yrs when you have 50k on it. Once the market straightens out, it will be like you used the truck for next to nothing. The Duramax and Allison is a good combo. Congrats on the new truck.


Thanks, although, to clarify... my truck is the 6.0 gas, not the d-max!

-Jer


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The Powerstroke not commonly called the "6.0h no" for no reason.

Good luck with the Chevy! Sounds like you got a sweet deal!


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

JDiepstra;770516 said:


> The Powerstroke not commonly called the "6.0h no" for no reason.
> 
> Good luck with the Chevy! Sounds like you got a sweet deal!


haha, yeah.
although, to be clear, I would be pretty confident in a later 6.0 PSD, like an 06/07, as it seems like they got most of the issues worked out. I would certainly have installed an EGT gauge to keep track and be diligent with the maintenance if I had gotten that truck.

-Jer


----------

